# The Pompeii Diet: leg of giraffe, sea urchin, hold the KFC.



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

Have you ever eaten giraffe?







http://theconversation.com/the-pompeii-diet-leg-of-giraffe-sea-urchin-hold-the-kfc-21981


----------



## rkunsaw (May 14, 2014)

I eat a variety of foods but no giraffe or sea urchins yet.


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2014)

Not that I know of.  One never knows EXACTLY what goes on in certain kitchens.

   But we try not to think about it when we're hungry.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2014)

Remember to get your daily dose of beaver anal glands in the delicious dish of ice cream . . .


----------

